# clearest water you've fished in ND?



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

I've a question and didn't know where else to post it.. sorry. I'd like to know where some of the clearest water is here in the state of ND. Rivers, lakes, whatever.. don't tell me your bathtub or swimming pool..
I realize it can change from week to week but what's the clearest water you've seen here and where? What would you estimate the clarity at?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

In the wintertime, Lake Audobon is the clearest I've seen. I can see roughly 15-18 feet with the underwater camera.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

does an underwater camera (I assume it's one of those fish watching cable connected underwater lens - camera's) reflect what one might see with a dive/snorkel mask on.. I wonder if they don't have a much better view of the underwater world than a diver would. Maybe they still give an indication of the clarity though.


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> In the wintertime, Lake Audobon is the clearest I've seen. I can see roughly 15-18 feet with the underwater camera.


Ditto. Lake Audobon through the ice.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

If it has to be through the ice then I guess I should've asked this question several months ago
Any warm water / summer good visibility suggestions?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Spiritwood, bar none the clearest I have ever fished. 21-23 feet deep and you can still see the bottom on the east end. In the summer it can get pretty green though...I bet if you got out there now, you'd be fine.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

I thought maybe there'd be some posts that sakakawea had clear water in areas.. I'm still listening.
Spiritwood is closer to here.. I see it's in the nd regs as being open to underwater spearfishing. I've never been there but I'm going to try and get there this weekend for a little spearfishing then. I have heard from other divers that spiritwood can be pretty good (clear) too. I see a size limit on walleyes for spiritwood... it's going to be interesting to judge that underwater...


----------



## Stizostedion vitreum (Feb 2, 2005)

I'd have to say Audubon too. Stizo


----------



## jhamzhie1089 (May 9, 2005)

I would say that lake oahe is one of the clearest lakes ive fished in....it has been 3 years since my last visit but i remember going in some of the coves and seeing huge boulders 12 feet under water.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

When I was kid I fished by Stanly Norht Dakota, I think the name of the lake is "clear lake" the fishing stunk but you could see a good 10 to 15 feet deep.

TC


----------



## Bushwacker (Mar 30, 2003)

Tolna Dam near Tolna/Pekin just off highway 15 has been known to be very clear in the spring at least. I havn't been there this spring to look at it though.


----------



## Sportfish (Jun 7, 2005)

Spiritwood is definately the clearest in the winter. Not bad in the summer either. 20-25 feet you can see the bottom when ice fishing.


----------

